# [Star Wars Saga Edition] Download My NPC Statblocks!



## richterbelmont10 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is a link to a pdf file of nearly 200 NPC’s I’ve made for Star Wars Saga Edition. It’s mostly a resource for GM’s, like Threats of the Galaxy 2.

My NPC Statblocks are displayed in the style of D&D 4e, which is simple, sexy, and easy-to-read. The statblocks are extended and self-contained, that is, brief explanations of every feat and talent are included so there is no need for the GM to memorize 100 feats and 1000 talents, or go searching through 14 books to see what does what. Feats and talents and powers that can be combined together are explained how to use. Feats and talents have been scoured and combined from all 14 books to create these powerful NPC's.

I’ve created many different archetypes, such as soldiers, scouts, scoundrels, nobles, mercenaries, bounty hunters, assassins, crime lords, bodyguards, Jedi, Sith, and other Force-users.

Also included: 
-Advice on running combat encounters
-List of NPC’s sorted by CL
-Links to other excellent Saga Edition resources for GM’s and players alike.
-Awesome pics
-Encounter boxes to keep track of encounter abilities used during an encounter

Download my NPC Statblocks!

You can also download the original Word document.

[sblock=List of all NPC's included]
Soldiers (era-specific) 
• Stormtrooper CL 1
• Scout Trooper CL 2
• Scout Trooper on Speeder Bike CL 3
• Speeder Bike stats
• Heavy Stormtrooper CL 2
• B1 Series Battle Droid CL 1
• B2 Series Super Battle Droid CL 2
• Droideka Series Destroyer Droid CL 4
• Clone Trooper CL 2
• Rebel Trooper CL 1
• Sith Trooper CL 1
• Mandalorian Charger CL 4
• Mandalorian Defender CL 13
• Mandalorian Heavy Trooper CL 15
Soldiers (variable era)
• Basic Trooper CL 1
• Grenadier Trooper CL 2
• Heavy Trooper CL 3
• Advanced Melee Trooper CL 2
• Anti-Personnel Trooper CL 2
• Heavy Suppression Trooper CL 3
• Speeder Bike Trooper CL 2
• Speeder Bike Trooper CL 3
• Speeder Bike stats
• Troop Leader CL 2
• Elite Army Trooper CL 2
• Sniper Trooper CL 3
• Elite Sniper Trooper CL 6
• Firebat Trooper CL 2
• Dual Flame Thrower Trooper CL 5
• Heavy Blaze Trooper CL 5
• Heavy Blaster Cannon Trooper CL 5
• Missile Launcher Trooper CL 5
• Officer CL 6
• Jump Trooper CL 7
• Camo Sniper CL 8
• Barrage Squad Trooper CL 9
• Barrage Squad Commander CL 12
Soldiers (generic)
• Light Infantry CL 1
• Heavy Infantry CL 3
• Melee Infantry CL 1
• Advanced Melee Infantry CL 2
• Anti-Personnel Infantry CL 2
• Heavy Suppression Infantry CL 3
• Soldier CL 1
• Soldier on Speeder Bike CL 2
• Soldier on Speeder Bike CL 3
• Speeder Bike stats
• Infantry Leader CL 2
• Elite Soldier CL 2
• Military Sniper CL 3
• Firebat CL 2
• Dual Flame Thrower CL 5
• Heavy Blaster Cannon Specialist CL 5
• Missile Launcher Specialist CL 5
• Melee Soldier CL 3
• Melee Soldier CL 6
• Debilitating Sniper CL 6
• Elite Brute Squad CL 9
Fringe & Aliens
• Thug CL 0.5
• Brute CL 1
• Bodyguard CL 1
• Security Guard CL 1
• Police Officer CL 2
• Arrow 23 Landspeeder CL 3
• Shadow Striker CL 5
• Dual Wielding Gunslinger CL 16
• Aleena Scout CL 1
• Aleena Scout CL 2
• Amanin Scout CL 1
• Amanin Scout CL 2
• Amanin Slaver CL 2
• Altiri Revolutionary CL 2
• Anarrian Militant CL 1
• Anzat Hunter CL 2
• Anzat Hunter CL 7
• Anzat Lightsaber Duelist CL 7
• Arkanian Noble CL 2
• Arkanian Ghost Assassin CL 15
• Arkanian Offshoot Hot Shot CL 1
• Arkanian Offshoot Hot Shot CL 2
• Balosar Assassin CL 2
• Barabel Warrior CL 1
• Barabel Warrior CL 2
• Barabel Mercenary CL 4
• Barabel Gladiator CL 7
• Blood Carver Cutter CL 1
• Blood Carver Cutter CL 2
• Bothan Spy CL 1
• Bothan Spy CL 2
• Caamasi Noble CL 1
• Caamasi Noble CL 3
• Cathar Mauler CL 1
• Cathar Mauler CL 2
• Cathar Mauler CL 3
• Cerean Shyarn-ado Dancer CL 2
• Cerean Shyarn-ado Hobbler CL 2
• Cerean Shyarn-ado Crippler CL 7
• Chadra-Fan Tech Specialist CL 1
• Chadra-Fan Scout CL 5
• Chagrian Noble CL 2
• Chiss Exile CL 5
• Chistori Saurian Warrior CL 1
• Chistori Saurian Warrior CL 2
• Codru-Ji Bodyguard CL 7
• Clawdite Metamorph CL 7
• Clawdite Metamorph (Large form)
• Clawdite Bounty Hunter CL 16
• Dashade Mercenary CL 2
• Dashade Mercenary Leader CL 8
• Devaronian Scoundrel CL 1
• Devaronian Sneak Attacker CL 2
• Devaronian Noble (female) CL 6
• Baudo-class Star Yacht CL 6
• Devaronian “devil-man” Bodyguard (bio-freak) CL 6
• Draethos Warrior CL 2
• Dug Hidden Attacker CL 1
• Dug Fringer CL 2
• Duros Scoundrel CL 1
• Duros on Raptor Speeder Bike CL 2
• Raptor speeder bike stats
• Falleen Crime Lord CL 11
• Feeorin Poison Edge Assassin CL 11
• Gamorrean Bruiser CL 1
• Gamorrean Pounder CL 2
• Gamorrean Gangster CL 2
• Snort, Gamorrean Martial Arts Master CL 13
• Gran Bodyguard CL 3
• Hutt Crime Lord CL 9
• Ithorian Howler CL 2
• Ithorian Banshee CL 4
• Neimoidian Corporate Agent CL 13
• Nelvaanian Anointed Hunter CL 1
• Nelvaanian Fleche CL 2
• Nelvaanian Spearmaster CL 4
• Quarren Mobster CL 3
• Rodian Blade-for-Hire CL 1
• Rodian Brute CL 1
• Rodian Mercenary CL 4
• Togorian Warrior CL 3
• Togorian Smasher CL 11
• Margrave of Togoria CL 17
• Togruta Bounty Hunter CL 5
• Togruta Ambusher CL 8
• Trandoshan Gangster CL 2
• Trandoshan Fighter CL 5
• Tusken Raider CL 1
• Tusken Raider CL 2
• Twi’lek Thug CL 1
• Twi’lek Thug CL 2
• Twi’lek Scoundrel CL 1
• Twi’lek Scoundrel CL 2
• Twi’lek Scout CL 4
• Twi’lek Bodyguard CL 7
• Umbaran Crime Lord CL 7
• Verpine Biotech Scientist CL 15
• Weequay Mercenary Bio-freaks CL 3
• Wookiee Fury CL 1
• Wookiee Rage CL 2
• Wookiee Wrath CL 3
• Wookiee Bowcaster Marksman CL 5
• Yuuzhan Vong Order of the Serpent CL 1
• Zabrak Bodyguard CL 1
Jedi, Sith, & other force users
• Dark Jedi / Sith Lightsaber Duelist CL 1
• Jedi Guardian CL 1
• Bith Jedi Consular CL 1
• Massassi Sith Defender CL 2
• Massassi Sith Defender CL 6
• Warrior of Vahl CL 2
• Vahl’s Firebrand CL 6
• Jensaarai Defender CL 3
• Trandoshan Sith Abomination CL 4
• Dark Jedi / Sith Lightsaber Duelist CL 4
• Jedi Guardian CL 4
• Pau’an Jedi Guardian CL 6
• Sith Assassin CL 6
• Sith Haze CL 7
• Twi’lek Jedi (or Sith) CL 7
• Dark Jedi / Sith Lightsaber Duelist CL 7
• Jedi Guardian CL 7
• Ashura, Sith Apprentice CL 10
• Jedi Knight, Dual Weapon Master CL 10
• Bladeborn CL 11
• Force-Using Martial Artist CL 11
• Sith Marauder CL 12
• Jedi Knight CL 12
• Sith Mage CL 14
• Cathar Knight of Shanaara CL 14
• Sith Marauder, Dual Weapon Master CL 15
• Jedi Knight, Dual Weapon Master CL 15
• Nagai Elite Sith Guardian CL 15
• Lord Akaido, Nagai Sith CL 15
• Blood Carver Dark Jedi CL 16
• Gray Jedi Sentinel CL 16
• Mando Sith CL 16
• Celegian Mind Flayer CL 16
• Sith Lord CL 18[/sblock]


----------



## richterbelmont10 (Sep 14, 2010)

174 views. 

Any comments?


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Sep 15, 2010)

I really appreciate the work you have put into this. This is very helpful to me. Great work!


----------



## richterbelmont10 (Oct 16, 2010)

Imhotepthewise said:


> I really appreciate the work you have put into this. This is very helpful to me. Great work!



You're welcome!

Anyone else?


----------



## Tanstaafl_au (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you very much, this will be a fantastic resource for my game. I'll comment in more depth after going through it but again Ty.


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the hard work on this!


----------



## Prickly (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks

This is very cool

It must've taken a lot of work to do all this.

With these stat blocks I'm going to try and convince a friend of mine to finally start up his Star Wars game.


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 20, 2010)

Your timing is perfect! I'm about to begin work on a SWSE campaign, and was just starting to think this week about NPCs.

Thanks!


----------



## richterbelmont10 (Oct 27, 2010)

You're all very welcome. Please note that many of the NPC's are fairly powerful, perhaps even over-powered to some extent. I have a tendancy/bad habit of min-maxing my builds to see how far I can get with a particular concept. Therefore, I recommend you consider the NPC's as a Challenge Level (CL) +1 higher than actually listed, especially the higher-level NPC's. But I leave this up to the GM's discretion.


----------



## ReeboKesh (Mar 4, 2011)

You sir are AWESOME! I'm just about to start a new SW campaign and was in the process of gathering stats. I no longer have to do this because your hard work will be all I need.
Thanks
Reebo
P.S. May the Force be with you, always.


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer (Mar 4, 2011)

richterbelmont10 said:


> You're all very welcome. Please note that many of the NPC's are fairly powerful, perhaps even over-powered to some extent. I have a tendancy/bad habit of min-maxing my builds to see how far I can get with a particular concept. Therefore, I recommend you consider the NPC's as a Challenge Level (CL) +1 higher than actually listed, especially the higher-level NPC's. But I leave this up to the GM's discretion.




Thanks for pointing this out! I should also inquire, have you made any updates?


----------



## richterbelmont10 (Oct 1, 2011)

HeavensThunderHammer said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! I should also inquire, have you made any updates?



I have made more NPC's, but I haven't had the time to convert them to 4e-style statblocks. It's very time-consuming.


----------



## HeavensThunderHammer (Oct 2, 2011)

richterbelmont10 said:


> I have made more NPC's, but I haven't had the time to convert them to 4e-style statblocks. It's very time-consuming.




Ah ok, well thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Dragonblade (Oct 2, 2011)

This is fantastic work! I was just thinking about running a SW game and this will be a huge aid.

Nice job!


----------



## VeryMacabre (Jan 10, 2015)

I made an account just to thank you for this great list. I know you posted this  years ago, but I hope you know how much I appreciate this resource. Thank you.


----------



## richterbelmont10 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks! We have a new Saga Edition forum called The Saga Continues at http://thesagacontinues.createaforum.com/index.php.


----------



## meien (May 9, 2015)

This is fantastic.  Unfortunately I won't be able to use this soon because I just moved away from my gaming group.  But our gm was just talking to me tonight about starting up a new campaign and this would be a big help to him.  Thank you for the hard work on this.  Also nice to know about the new forums.  

Oh and thanks Morrus for adding a Star Wars/Trek forum even if it only ends up being temporary.  Probably wouldn't have seen this otherwise.


----------



## Zanth (Feb 8, 2016)

I came across this today when I searched for some quick gen NPCs for a game I am running tonight.  I am awestruck by this resource.  The effort involved... seriously, WOW!  Thank you very much.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure if it worth starting a new thread, or to post here, but I too have a LOT of Saga Edition Word docs of NPCs and templates for things like vehicles, pointing out where you insert the pilot's stats etc.

I don't currently have them on my site, but I would add if interest was there.


----------



## Gemhammer (Feb 11, 2016)

which Star Wars RPG is this for; Classic, Wizards of the Coast or Fantasy Flight?


----------



## Connorsrpg (Feb 16, 2016)

It says in the title; Saga Edition (d20 WotC).


----------



## Stevethulhu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a great resource. I know I'm behind the times by several new products from a different publisher, but I do have a soft spot for SWSE.


----------



## Zanth (Sep 2, 2019)

Late to this party but a big thank you for the hard work you put into the document and that you shared it freely.  I'm starting up a game for my son and this just saved me hours and hours of work.  I really appreciate it.


----------

